# Cory Catfish.



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you love about your Cory Catfish. I love the way they can move there eyes. I love there chearful swimming. I love the Albino Bronze Cories the most. What is your favorite strain and species.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*suscribed!*

Getting my 3 peppered cories soon! Did you read my thread ALL on cories???

i love them in general!

My def. FAV fish besides Bettas!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wheres your thread? Guppies, Betta, and Cory Catfish are my favorite fish. I love they lack scales and breath air.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My fav's are the albino bronzes too. I like their chubby looking bodies and when they eat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love there cute little eyes.


----------



## MellC (Nov 9, 2012)

I think you "guys" answered a question before I even got to ask lol, thanks. I'll ask anyway though. So I got an albino a few months ago, he/she was snow white and a few weeks or a month later he/she turned a yellowy color, is that normal? I love my cory's "hungry dance", speaking of which they are doing the dance, chow time!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea when they are babies they look white. When they get full grown they will look a peachy/pink color.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love how they move there barbels to get food.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You love them a lot Chocolate betta lol!

I actually like pygmy cories because they stay small so instead of having like 5 bronze cories, you can have like 10 or more pygmys. Probably not suitable for bettas though, since they are so small. I might get them when I start my 33.7 gallon "high tech" tank. It will be a fun build since I have to build the stand.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pygmy Cories are a reccomended tankmate for Bettas espcically in 10 gallons because bronze cories should not be kept in 10s.


----------

